# Great Stir Fry Recipe



## Sven (Jul 10, 2009)

I love stir fry so I was looking for some recipes and found this one.

Canned Salmon Stir Fry

1 package (3 oz.) Oriental flavor ramen-style soup
1 can (14.75 oz.) or 2 cans (7.5 oz. each) traditional pack Alaska salmon OR 2 cans or pouches (6 to 7.1 oz. each) skinless, boneless salmon
2 Tablespoons cornstarch
1-1/2 cups cold water
2 to 3 teaspoons soy sauce, to taste
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon ginger powder
1 Tablespoon vegetable oil
1 package (1 lb.) frozen stir-fry vegetable blend
1 can (8 oz.) sliced water chestnuts, drained or 1 can (15 oz.) stir-fry baby corn 

Break up ramen noodles and cook according to package directions, omitting but reserving seasoning packet. Drain and keep warm. Drain salmon, reserving liquid. In small saucepan, blend cornstarch, seasoning packet from noodles, water, reserved salmon liquid, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic powder, and ginger powder. Cook over high heat, stirring frequently, until mixture boils; continue cooking for 1 minute. Remove from heat; reserve and keep warm. In large saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add frozen stir-fry vegetables and water chestnuts or corn. Stir-fry 3 minutes. Add salmon; cover and cook 1 minute. Add noodles and sauce; stir gently and heat through.


----------



## CNJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Salmon is so good for us. Thanks for sharing.


----------

